# sqlite3 seems to have lost readline support



## Nyantastic (Feb 5, 2016)

A recent upgrade to sqlite seems to have removed the support for "readline" from the sqlite3 command-line tool. It is rather cumbersome to use this without line editing. Does anyone know how to restore readline support?

So far I have tried installing "readline" using pkg install readline, and reinstalling sqlite using pkg install --force sqlite3. These two failed. Any other suggestions?


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 5, 2016)

Seems to have been disabled with https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=r405783. I haven opened PR 206944 and asked to enable the EDITLINE option. 

As a stopgap measure if you don't want to recompile the port you could use devel/rlwrap. Run it like: `rlwrap sqlite3`.


----------



## derekschrock (Feb 5, 2016)

Appears the default was changed a month ago in the port.

https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd-...e844394#diff-26dfc344c8039857e6d69b150da31295

You can choose between base, port, or port libedit.  However, a default did not persist.  If you think there should be a default maybe file a PR via bugzilla

You can however rebuild the port via `# make -C /usr/ports/database/sqlite3 clean config install`.


----------



## derekschrock (Feb 5, 2016)

opps tobik replied while I was typing my message.


----------

